# What's your favourite Peach blushers from MAC??



## geeko (Mar 19, 2009)

Mine has to be....

Style (loving this)

This is Style on my NC20 skin






Springsheen

This is Springsheen on me





I also love: 
Peaches (but this may be a tad orangey on me if i over apply it)
Sunbasque

I love peach blushers! What are your favourite Peach blushers from MAC? share them with us and tell us why u love them...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

Springsheen
Peachykeen
Style
Sunbasque


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 19, 2009)

This topic couldnt be more perfect! I was just contimplating which perfect peach blush I should go get....  This post couldnt have come at a better time!! thanks so much!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 19, 2009)

Cheek (now discontinued) for a natural matte look and springsheen when I want something glowy.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 19, 2009)

Nuance from Sonic Chic collection. I can wear it everyday!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunbasque!!!


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 19, 2009)

Springsheen
peachtwist
Peachykeen


----------



## alka1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Peaches is my favorite. It has no shimmer, which is perfect because I often like to pair it with an MSF or Albatross by NARS.

I also like Sunbasque. It's a bronzier peach shade with shimmer. Beautiful color actually


----------



## pinklips1207 (Mar 19, 2009)

sunbasque here!!!


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Sunbasque!!!_

 

yup yup. awesome blush!

i also love pinch o peach which i'm not even sure is considered a peach.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 19, 2009)

i love Style too, i need to use it more often! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fun & Games from HK is definitely gorgeous
Peachykeen and Springsheen = mmm!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2009)

I only own one - and thats Fleurry - so I guess I love it....LOL!!!


----------



## kariii (Mar 19, 2009)

peaches!


----------



## pink_lily82 (Mar 19, 2009)

Margin adds the perfect peachy shimmer to my cheeks =)


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 20, 2009)

Aside from peaches and sunbasque

I love nusance and earth to earth mineralized blushes

Mac pro cantaloupe is a very sheer and subtle peach color


----------



## annegal (Mar 20, 2009)

peachykeen

and new favourite fun and games


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2009)

F&G
Dainty(kind of coral)
Springsheen


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Mar 20, 2009)

peachykeen, shy beauty, spaced out


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 20, 2009)

I only have Springsheen and Nuance mineralize blush (which is a definitely a warmer peach but I still consider it peach-coloured). I LOVE PEACH BLUSHES and so I love this topic. I think I might have to get all of them!

Because all peach blush lovers will flock to this topic, I'll take the opportunity to ask a few questions...
* What's the difference between Style and Springsheen? 
* Also, what's the best peach blush if I want a satin finish as opposed to shimmery/frosty?


----------



## iluvmac (Mar 20, 2009)

Melba, Style, Peachtwist!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 20, 2009)

Peaches! All you need is Peaches really since it's a pure sheer matte Peach, you can then layer any pink blush or pink eyeshadow-from gold shimmer flecked to matte- and recreate the look of almost any of MAC's peach blush choices.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

Pinch O' Peach


----------



## ilorietta (Mar 20, 2009)

Melba <3 for matte
springsheen for shimmery 
Lilicent cremeblush ( i adore this)


----------



## Oubliette (Mar 22, 2009)

Spaced Out


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_* What's the difference between Style and Springsheen? 
* Also, what's the best peach blush if I want a satin finish as opposed to shimmery/frosty?_

 
I think Style has more orange tones. Springsheen is more sheer than Style. I like Melba for a satin finish peach


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 22, 2009)

Fun and Games is my favorite peach blush! I do want to try Springsheen and Sunbasque blushes.


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 22, 2009)

No contest whatsoever - Cheek. I hate that it was discontinued.


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Mar 22, 2009)

melba....i love that blush so much...such a pretty peachy color


----------



## georgiabarredo (Mar 22, 2009)

i dont have too many coz i didnt think they would look rite on me... but when i bought HK fun&games i fell in love... and realized spaced out that i had somewhere in my drawer is similar so i use that more often now!


----------

